# Suicide Silence Anyone???



## g00sEgg (Jun 30, 2009)

I myself, am an all around music junkie. From classical, to pure death metal...I love it all.

But lately I've been really into Suicide Silence...don't get me wrong, i know they've been around for a while. BUT DAMN!

I FEEL MY FACE MELTING AS I TYPE...maybe it's the vicodin...herm...haha

IF YOU THINK SUICIDE SILENCE MELTS FACES GIVE ME THE BIRDDDDD!!!


And no...i'm not just a douche who likes anything with screaming in it...i listen more the the technical guitar/drumming...it's amazing.


----------



## grind (Jun 30, 2009)

if you like really tech stuff you should take a look at brain drill. I used to really like metal, not so much anymore.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 30, 2009)

I've heard of brain drill...they are good as well.

Really no one likes Suicide Silence???
How about Winds of Plague???


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 30, 2009)

my man! i have never heard of suicide silence, but i jsut youtubed and watched 'bludgeoned' and that wow is wowo wow owow. YES! hahahaaaaa, i've got some wife beater in my belly, about 8g in my bloodstream. that.just.rocked.my.world. the singer is simply awesome, not many can pull that higher quality scream shall we say, while at the same time outputting that crazy growl 

one of my really fav angry voice bands! is arch enemy, they were always brilliant, then i found out just who it was making all that noise, and whoaaaaaaaaa 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrSqeS8Ya-E

that singer,


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 30, 2009)

tip top toker said:


> my man! i have never heard of suicide silence, but i jsut youtubed and watched 'bludgeoned' and that wow is wowo wow owow. YES! hahahaaaaa, i've got some wife beater in my belly, about 8g in my bloodstream. that.just.rocked.my.world. the singer is simply awesome, not many can pull that higher quality scream shall we say, while at the same time outputting that crazy growl
> 
> one of my really fav angry voice bands! is arch enemy, they were always brilliant, then i found out just who it was making all that noise, and whoaaaaaaaaa
> 
> ...


Arch Enemy is sick dude, that chick is nuts. I like the song Ravenous a lot


----------



## grow space (Jun 30, 2009)

yo-never head of it.being really blazed.listen mostly some good -nu metal and some jungle,dnb,ragga,hip-hop-jeeeeeeee


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 30, 2009)

they good man, totalled my vw to enemy within, good times 

and tommy boy, i can't agree more, ravenous is SICK, the intro, guitars, bout a minute and in or whatnot, when it get's all powarh balad or whatn not, love that bit. i listen to a LOT of music, like you, spanning everytthing, and i find that a lot of the time, the reallly good songs are made by being good, but also because they have a section in the track, that is just a turn around on the track as a whole, just completely unexpected, but fantastic. (avenged sevenfold, chapter four, right near the end, where he's softly singing over the sickest of guitar, that made the song one of my fav ever jsut from that )

and yes, i think that without a shadow of a doubt i'd hit that  what an experience that could be  traumatising mibbe


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lol oh hells yeah I would hit that man, she is fine as hell. And with vocals as brutal as hers, wow that is sexy


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah...arch enemy is the shit. You guys ever heard of Suffokate???? Def. check them out if you liked Suicide Silence.


----------



## xitornprinceix (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah! suicide silence is sweet. i like unanswered, no pity for a coward, the price of beauty, and bludgeoned and some other ones. winds of plague rocks as well, their new cd is about to hit shelves. sounds like you're naming century media bands, check out these canadian death metal bands: Beneath the Massacre, Despised Icon, The Plasma Rifle, Ion dissonance. Also check out Born of Osiris, Veil of Maya, The Red Shore, and of course Between the buried and me.


----------



## K1NG SM0K3Y (Jul 5, 2009)

Dude! I'm listening to No Time To Bleed right now! I love this fucking band!


----------



## dubonicchronic420 (Jul 6, 2009)

i seen them at mayhem fest 08


----------

